# Le Fort I gives chimp mouth



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 24, 2020)

Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq


Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.




facialsculptureclinic.com





My midface is similar to guy on left (except nose looks better), but same jaw misalignment...thank god I did not get Le Fort I.

That beta chimp mouth is ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 24, 2020)

he has chimp pheno


----------



## Almu (Feb 24, 2020)

It doesnt matter. At least he looks better now


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he has chimp pheno


He looks more threatening on the left pic, on right he is just chimped out. And thee bad kind of chimp.
Maybe I am coping because I can't get a Le Fort III to fix my flat face and mewing does jack shit.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 24, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> He looks more threatening on the left pic, on right he is just chimped out. And thee bad kind of chimp.
> Maybe I am coping because I can't get a Le Fort III to fix my flat face and mewing does jack shit.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 281004


That's what's up mate. He looks like homeless psycho that can rape someone here, but after he looks like a beta bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 24, 2020)

That facial hair looks GOD AWFUL


----------



## .👽. (Feb 24, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq
> 
> 
> Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.
> ...


Still looks better tho


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

The Horseshoe Lefort is what gives the chimp look because it doesnt advance the whole subnasal area.

Here you can see the difference between the normal "high" Lefort 1 and the Horseshoe Lefort:





In the Horseshoe Lefort the cut doesnt go all the way up to the base of the nose like in a normal Lefort 1.





This is what a "High" Lefort 1 result looks like:


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Almu said:


> It doesnt matter. At least he looks better now





Quad angular lefort 2 would have helped more.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he has chimp pheno


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> The Horseshoe Lefort is what gives the chimp look because it doesnt advance the whole subnasal area.
> 
> Here you can see the difference between the normal "high" Lefort 1 and the Horseshoe Lefort:
> 
> ...





What's difference between Quadrangular and horse shoe lefort 4


----------



## Xander578 (Feb 24, 2020)

Nothing was going to ascend him anyway, it was over from birth.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Feb 24, 2020)

he looks like a bootleg school-shooter justin bieber


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What's difference between Quadrangular and horse shoe lefort 4








There are not such things as "Quadrangular Lefort 4" or "Horseshoe Lefort 4", if thats what you mean...


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> There are not such things as "Quadrangular Lefort 4" or "Horseshoe Lefort 4", if thats what you mean...





Sorry I mean quadandular lefort 2 and horse shoe lefort 2


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 24, 2020)

Thats why you need high lefort 1 up to the alar base and not bottom of or under the nose



OCDMaxxing said:


> Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq
> 
> 
> Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.
> ...



What LeFort did you get???


----------



## SuicideBomber (Feb 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Sorry I mean quadandular lefort 2 and horse shoe lefort 2



Jfl at this newcel, theres just qaudandular LeFort1 possible for now. 2 will just be relaeased 2025+ or even longer. Horseshoe lefort wouldnt benfeit him in his case. He would need TobaccaDonkey LeFort5 in his case, to look passable.


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

SuicideBomber said:


> Jfl at this newcel, theres just qaudandular LeFort1 possible for now. 2 will just be relaeased 2025+ or even longer. Horseshoe lefort wouldnt benfeit him in his case. He would need TobaccaDonkey LeFort5 in his case, to look passable.






I'm not a new cel also I've seen mod talking about Quadrangular Lefort 2 before


SuicideBomber said:


> Jfl at this newcel, theres just qaudandular LeFort1 possible for now. 2 will just be relaeased 2025+ or even longer. Horseshoe lefort wouldnt benfeit him in his case. He would need TobaccaDonkey LeFort5 in his case, to look passable.






Also roughly what it looks like.














Sci-Hub | Intraoral quadrangular Le Fort II osteotomy. Journal of Oral and Maxillofacial Surgery, 45(3), 223–232 | 10.1016/0278-2391(87)90119-4




His entire face came forward some what.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Sorry I mean quadandular lefort 2 and horse shoe lefort 2


Quadrangular Lefort 2 is like a Lefort 2 that includes the infrorbitals rims and doesnt include the nose.

As far as i know theres not such thing as a "Horseshoe Lefort 2".


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Quadrangular Lefort 2 is like a Lefort 2 that includes the infrorbitals rims and doesnt include the nose.
> 
> As far as i know theres not such thing as a "Horseshoe Lefort 2".





Wouldn't a simple lefort 3 make it more efficent and easier to work with ?


----------



## MandibularCel (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Quadrangular Lefort 2 is like a Lefort 2 that includes the infrorbitals rims and doesnt include the nose.
> 
> As far as i know theres not such thing as a "Horseshoe Lefort 2".


Is Sailer the only surgeon unethical enough to perform this rare lefort on a non-deformed patient?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Quadrangular Lefort 2 is like a Lefort 2 that includes the infrorbitals rims and doesnt include the nose.
> 
> As far as i know theres not such thing as a "Horseshoe Lefort 2".



what the fucks the point in having all of the risks that come with messing with the orbitals and not even moving the nose forward?


reptiles said:


> Wouldn't a simple lefort 3 make it more efficent and easier to work with ?


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> The Horseshoe Lefort is what gives the chimp look because it doesnt advance the whole subnasal area.
> 
> Here you can see the difference between the normal "high" Lefort 1 and the Horseshoe Lefort:
> 
> ...



Exactly 



reptiles said:


> Wouldn't a *simple lefort 3* make it more efficent and easier to work with ?


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wouldn't a simple lefort 3 make it more efficent and easier to work with ?


A normal Lefort 3 would advance also the lateral orbital rims, the zygos and the nose.





A modified Lefort 3 would achieve the same as a normal Lefort 3 but without advancing the nose.

It depends or your needs, but probably it would be easier to find someone willing to perform a Quadrangular Lefort 2 than someone willing to perform a Lefort 3.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> A normal Lefort 3 would advance also the lateral orbital rims, the zygos and the nose.
> View attachment 281042
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure modified lefort 3 also advances nose?


----------



## reptiles (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> A normal Lefort 3 would advance also the lateral orbital rims, the zygos and the nose.
> View attachment 281042
> 
> 
> ...





thank you


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> what the fucks the point in having all of the risks that come with messing with the orbitals and not even moving the nose forward?


Because some people have already a good nasal bridge projection but their infraorbitals are retruded.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Pretty sure modified lefort 3 also advances nose?


No, it doesnt.









Modified Le Fort III osteotomy: A simple solution to severe midfacial hypoplasia - PubMed


This technique shows a surgical approach with low morbidity, short surgery time, and low blood loss. It allows optimal resolution of severe hypoplasia of the middle third of the face with long-term stability. It avoids the use of grafts and osteosynthesis material. By not including the nasal...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> The osteotomy consisted of a Le Fort III without the nasofrontal component.





> By not including the nasal pyramid in the osteotomy design, the size, position, and nasofrontal angle in patients with adequate facial balance is maintained.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 24, 2020)

It looks to me that the reason why his mouth looks slightly chimp-ish, is:

1- because not the whole maxilla was moved
2- because he didnt get enough upwards rotation on the maxilla
3- because he absolutely lacks cheeckbones and zygomas

so basically his cheeckbones etc. stayed in their old place, while maxilla moved forwards and not enough upwards (and not the whole area was moved that is supposed to be moved).


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Because some people have already a good nasal bridge projection but their infraorbitals are retruded.



what should I do everything is retruded LeRope 9?
or will a modified lefort 3 and bimax be enough despite nose being a bit far back?


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> A normal Lefort 3 would advance also the lateral orbital rims, the zygos and the nose.
> View attachment 281042
> 
> 
> ...



That.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> what should I do everything is retruded LeRope 9?
> or will a modified lefort 3 and bimax be enough despite nose being a bit far back?


Your best bet would be Lefort 2 + Infraorbital-malar implants.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> Is Sailer the only surgeon unethical enough to perform this rare lefort on a non-deformed patient?


I dont know tbh, probably.


----------



## betamanlet (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


>


Kek at the sneaky look while toweling his face.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Feb 24, 2020)

u guys are talking about lefort 2s and 3s when a video of a lefort 1 makes you shit your pants lmao


----------



## Cope (Feb 24, 2020)

OP ur coping so hard rn, he clearly looks better

You can get submalar implants along with Lefort I and look like so:


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 25, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq
> 
> 
> Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.
> ...


Didn't for me
Attached is After and before my lf1


----------



## Gonion (Feb 25, 2020)

Norwooder said:


> Didn't for me
> Attached is After and before my lf1



Did you get ccw rotation? Btw good result but you should consider a reduction genioplasty


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 25, 2020)

Norwooder said:


> Didn't for me
> Attached is After and before my lf1


I Think the reason why you didn't get chimp mouth is because your mouth area is very recessed with flat philtrum while your upper maxilla is ok. 
That chin looks ridiculous btw​


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 25, 2020)

Gonion said:


> Did you get ccw rotation? Btw good result but you should consider a reduction genioplasty


Yeh I was waiting for swelling to go down to decide on the chin reduction


Yuyevon said:


> I Think the reason why you didn't get chimp mouth is because your mouth area is very recessed with flat philtrum while your upper maxilla is ok.
> That chin looks ridiculous btw


Nah my chin isnt too bad i get compliments in real life on it, i got high lf1 btw


----------



## Gonion (Feb 25, 2020)

Was it a straight advancement or with counter clockwise rotation? @Norwooder


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 25, 2020)

Gonion said:


> Was it a straight advancement or with counter clockwise rotation? @Norwooder


Slight Cw rotation


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 25, 2020)

Norwooder said:


> Didn't for me
> Attached is After and before my lf1


Which version of Le Fort I did you get?


----------



## SixCRY (Feb 25, 2020)

He needed ccw which he didnt get.


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 25, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Which version of Le Fort I did you get?


Not the horseshoe, or the high one. The inbetween


----------



## AllBrainsNeedednow (Feb 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq
> 
> 
> Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.
> ...


no, he has some sort of midface forward growth problem and lack of nasal support. he needs major paransasal implants at very least. his mide face was now sunken in compared to rest cuz rest is now chadlitish.


Cope said:


> OP ur coping so hard rn, he clearly looks better
> 
> You can get submalar implants along with Lefort I and look like so:
> View attachment 281197


well played


----------



## 6ft4 (Mar 11, 2020)

how did the shape of his bottom jaw appear to change so much when just the top jaw was moved?
he had his upper jaw widened which must also create illusion of better lower jaw


----------



## FutureCurryChad (Mar 13, 2020)

Surely a paranasal implant could fix the 'chimp mouth'


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 19, 2020)

jfl at this dumbass and his surgeon. he needed quadrangular lefort 1 to also fix his sunken midface not what he got.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 19, 2020)

Justin Bieber?


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 18, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> jfl at this dumbass and his surgeon. he needed quadrangular lefort 1 to also fix his sunken midface not what he got.


exactly, sadly not many surgeons who perform quadangular lefort


----------



## reptiles (Jul 18, 2021)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Borges: Lower jaw too big, upper jaw too small, open bite - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq
> 
> 
> Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.
> ...




Oh god this guys entire cranium is recessed fuck


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 18, 2021)

FutureCurryChad said:


> Surely a paranasal implant could fix the 'chimp mouth'
> View attachment 306848


Exactly what I need


----------



## thecel (Jul 19, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Oh god this guys entire cranium is recessed fuck



Take the cranium pill!




















Cranium > Maxilla (Brachycephaly Copers GTFIH!)


TL;DR: Related: https://looksmax.org/threads/brachycephalic-cranium-is-the-biggest-death-sentence.302833/ Cranium is the most important thing in aesthetics, ever. It's more important than maxilla. You can't have that "forward-grown male model look" if you don't have a long cranial...




looksmax.org


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 19, 2021)

thecel said:


> Take the cranium pill!
> 
> View attachment 1233802
> View attachment 1233803
> ...


Dude this is exactly my deformity. My skull was the right, then slowly went to the left, due to the impact of the coronal suture. The coronal suture's bone mass went to the temporal sides of the skull, and the forehead bone went to the coronal suture's spot. Now due to my genetic base skull it's not as worse as the left guy, it's still is uneven with the rest of my face, as it's more forward. My midface is sunken, orbitals is recessed, and the temporal's have huge uneven bone mass. My forehead is sloped as fuck looks like it's missing a part of the prefrontal cortex however it looks like I have a huge browridge even though it's an illusion. The abnormal bone development of the skull gave me less bone mass for the face.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 19, 2021)

thecel said:


> Take the cranium pill!
> 
> View attachment 1233802
> View attachment 1233803
> ...


My skull is actually dolicho, it's more in line with Eriksen's skull, however also affected my jaw and gave me a shorter lower third resulting into SFS. I'm going to a craniofacial institute and see what they say about me, since it's an interesting case. I wasn't born with a deformity, but had an accident while having a malleable skull at age 6


----------



## reptiles (Jul 20, 2021)

thecel said:


> Take the cranium pill!
> 
> View attachment 1233802
> View attachment 1233803
> ...





Take the shot gun implant pill


----------

